# Hyatt Beach House sale to existing owners



## Sullco2 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have just learned of a special offer of Hyatt Key West Beach house weeks to existing (or "ready to buy today") owners of Hyatt.  They need to clear out some inventory at the Beach House and are offering weeks at just under $5K.

For Floridians who want a getaway or to Hyatt owners who want more points cheap, this sounds very good.  

No surprises--you will not get a premium week, but Key West is pretty cool year round.  If you aren't familiar with the property it is located at the entrance to Key West, has a lovely pool and fishing dock, and is all two bedroom two bath units in a tropical style.

You can argue location all you want in that you are far from the hub of Key West, but it's pretty hard to argue price.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Think again about "Great Price"*

I think $5,000 may be a great price for a 1,880 point gold week.  Better look at transaction prices before paying more than $1,000 or $2,000 for 1,400 points.  Hurricane season may have less or no value.

Beach House is very easy to reserve off-peak.  You can buy 1,880 at Pinon Point, have lower MF's, and never worry about flooding from global warming.  When will Beach House, or Coconut Plantation, or Miami beachfront be under water?


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Dec 21, 2014)

SunandFun83 said:


> I think $5,000 may be a great price for a 1,880 point gold week.  Better look at transaction prices before paying more than $1,000 or $2,000 for 1,400 points.  Hurricane season may have less or no value.
> 
> Beach House is very easy to reserve off-peak.  You can buy 1,880 at Pinon Point, have lower MF's, and never worry about flooding from global warming.  When will Beach House, or Coconut Plantation, or Miami beachfront be under water?



What about earthquakes and wild fires?     Sedona just had a little earthquake a couple of weeks ago.


----------

